# So many old faces i recognize!



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Hello to all the new members and all the oldies too!!!

Its been a good few years since I wrote anything on these forums, but its good to see some of the old faces still here.

Wak - I saw you in London a little while ago, the guddee is still unmissable  hows furrah (sp?) and the kids?

Was - haven't heard from you in ages fella, would be good to get back in touch, when is your shadi gonna happen 

Kam - you old git lets hook up for some GBK! I might pop by soon bro and race your smart car 

Tej - TT is looking sweet fella

There are so many others i remember too: clived, vlastan (the spammer!), TTotal, scoTTy, garyc, A3DFU, mighTyTee, jonah, Yellow_TT, etc.

I sold my TT ages ago, was driving a renault clio182 cup up until a few months ago but just bought myself an R32 in deep blue so back in a VAG car


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome back R32 good choice to get you back in to VAG cars is it a mk4 or 5


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

hey Imster

long time no see, how you keeping :?:


----------



## Essex Audi (Aug 1, 2007)

Good to see some pics if u got any !!!!

andy


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well howdy stranger ! :-*

Hows that lovely lady of yours?

Nice to hear from you again, not many of us oldies about still!

My latest ride...the TT went and Helen didnt want the responsibility of taking it on.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Blimey, thought you had been lost to married life and the big heavy thumb :lol:

Welcome back.


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

How was Poole night then Richard?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Nobody went John :x


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome back R32 good choice to get you back in to VAG cars is it a mk4 or 5


Its a deep blue mk5, loving the V6 burble!!



mighTy Tee said:


> Blimey, thought you had been lost to married life and the big heavy thumb
> 
> Welcome back.


Unfortunately it didnt work out so divorce going through atm  bit gutted about the whole thing but thats life! Things are amicable though which is a good thing 



TTotal said:


> Well howdy stranger !
> 
> Hows that lovely lady of yours?
> 
> ...


Haha John still got your wicked sense of humour! I will keep an eye out on the events and pop down to one to say hi in person 



was said:


> hey Imster
> 
> long time no see, how you keeping


I am good mate, would be great to have a desi meet up at Ace cafe sometime, still in touch with Kam so I could get him down, would be great to see you and the rest of the gang.

here's a pic of my R32:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Blimey  Hello!


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hi Imster, good to hear from you, Family is fine m8. 
Where did you see me in London, dont get much time to be out driving these days!


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Wak said:


> Hi Imster, good to hear from you, Family is fine m8.
> Where did you see me in London, dont get much time to be out driving these days!


Think it was near Kings Cross area... Was a while ago and I am in London often so maybe confused on the location. It was definately your car though!


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

imster said:


> Its a deep blue mk5


Same as my old one...










I do miss it, especially the noise it made!, but I don't miss the fuel bills and running costs.

Effortlessly brilliant though! 8)


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Welcome back, seems to be the thing of late people returning to the fold


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

jonah said:


> Welcome back, seems to be the thing of late people returning to the fold


Hi Rob, have you still got that team shirt ?

Team TT WOW :lol:

Hope you are good, we are both fine and almost up to our 5 year anniversary 

John


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

imster said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Imster, good to hear from you, Family is fine m8.
> ...


Shhhh :roll:



TTotal said:


> ... we are both fine and almost up to our 5 year anniversary


Hi John & Helen, congrats on your up and coming 5 years [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] . Take care.

Moley


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

gratz John and Helen 5 years... isnt that like gold or platinum (nudge nudge wink wink helen!)  :lol:

KMP your R32 looks sweet, and you had it in the perfect colour ofc! the fuel bills are crazy not to mention the cost of road tax  but overall its a car you dont see often on the roads (similar to the early TT days) and I know what you mean by it being "effortlessly brilliant"


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

No mention of the jampoTT? :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> No mention of the jampoTT? :roll:


Nice to see you Tim :wink:


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

haha everyone's coming out the woodwork!

Nice to see you jampott and gratz on the R8! and ofc major audi parts guru, will never forget that forum handle for as long as i live!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Just dont mention V L A . . . 

:lol:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

> Hi John & Helen, congrats on your up and coming 5 years [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] . Take care.
> 
> Moley


Thanks M, and a hug for Bunny too!

Now just where is Vla.... :twisted:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Blimey, must be the sun bringing everyone out!

I miss the good old days.. seems that if you didn't log in for 24 hours you missed pages and pages of posts. Usually complete sh*t, but entertaining none the less.

Hi John, hope you're well 8)

Mart.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> No mention of the jampoTT? :roll:


Well thank god you are safe. I was worried for a while. But thought you were subsumed and otherwise occupied with domestic bliss/work/enjoying R8 etc. :wink:

Anyone else going to crawl out of the old skool ether?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

imster said:


> Hello to all the new members and all the oldies too!!!
> 
> Its been a good few years since I wrote anything on these forums, but its good to see some of the old faces still here.
> 
> ...


Hello and welcome back  Are you here to stay now? Are you coming to Rockingham then 8)


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> imster said:
> 
> 
> > Hello to all the new members and all the oldies too!!!
> ...


Hi Danii 

I have been trawling the forums more often lately, it has changed quite a bit compared to the good old days where it just used to be absolute classic mindless spammage! I doubt I can make Rockingham but will be hopefully coming to a few of the TT meets with the VeeDub


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Nice choice of car you use the R32 forum?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

yep I recognize your forum handle 

ex TT'er?


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Yep had 2 in my time until I saw the Light


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

Imster! Hows it going dude? hows the online gambling stuff coming along?

P.S Where are my DVDs!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Dr_Parmar said:


> Imster! Hows it going dude? hows the online gambling stuff coming along?
> 
> P.S Where are my DVDs!!


Hows the dentistry going fella?


----------



## Dr_Parmar (May 10, 2002)

TTotal said:


> Dr_Parmar said:
> 
> 
> > Imster! Hows it going dude? hows the online gambling stuff coming along?
> ...


Hey! Its all going really well, how about you? Hows the sailing ?


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

omg! doc! hello mate!! Packed in the gambling stuff working for a chain of Smoothie/Juice Bars in London now. Lovin the Porker mate!

I have your DVD's right here on my desk!! You still living in the same place?


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Hi Imster,

When people return it makes me realise how long I've been on here. I've now had the S4 for a longer than my TT but it seems there's no escape from this place.

Good to see you back :wink:


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Hey Scotty! Yep your part of the woodwork of this forum mate 

I remember when you first got that S4 and doing the New Years London Cruise a few years back!


----------

